# Tom Allsop



## ChiefCharles (Jan 18, 2006)

I am searching for Tom Allsop for a friend who lives in Portland, Oregon. Tom Allsop was his boss around 1980 when my fried was a VSO (Visiting Safety Officer). Tom was based in the Marine Division in Britannic House. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Many Thanks - Roger


----------



## Fraserbetts (Nov 25, 2006)

last met Tom in Venezuela where he is settled down with local wife and two lovely kids. She runs a local English school and he is DPA for PDV Marina. Has many good stories re Venezuela's oil industry, in particular their Lakemax Fleet sailing from Maracaibo to US. Not an easy place to contact, afraid cant help with that. Fraserbetts


----------



## ChiefCharles (Jan 18, 2006)

Many thanks for this info, will pass it on. We ex BP guys certainly get around the World!! - Roger


----------



## Fraserbetts (Nov 25, 2006)

sorry for the late reply - I worked in 'panic house' with Tom for some time in the late 70's. Rmember he was badly injured when visiting one of the vlccs doing transhipment pre Alaske pipeline.


----------

